# Greetings everyone....(BJJ/MT cross Train???)



## Conrad87 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am a total novice so please help me out here if you can.



I have no training in any Martial Art. 

I have had my fair share of street fights growing up and have won more often than lost I guess I could say (basic street scraps between untrained fighters). 



But I am going to be joining a local school in the next week or two. (Master Lloyd Irvin's school in Maryland) and it seems that they concentrate on BJJ and Thai Boxing.



I do understand that no matter what Art a person studies, the effectiveness usually comes down to that individuals abilities. As for me...I've always been pretty good with my hands but I really want to start with BJJ as my base style. 

However, I would really like to have a balanced approach...and be able to maximize my striking ability and conditioning with Muay Thai also.. 



So I guess my question is....



would I be better off focusing solely on BJJ then later on incorporating Muay Thai...Or would it be ok for me to cross train right from the start with the two Arts?



Please help me....because I want to make sure I am spending my money wisely....


----------



## searcher (Aug 16, 2005)

You are going to get a mix of opinions, but if I were you I would focus on the BJJ and establish a good base of techniques.    The reason for my opinion is that BJJ has striking and grappling skills.   It will also have a good level of conditioning, if you put in the time on your own.   If you choose to go the other way and make MT your base don't go mixing it up to quickly.   I am all for cross-training once you have a good knowledge base.   Don't get in to great of a hurry.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2005)

If youre training with Master Lloyd croosstrain from the start.  He knows how to integrate things very well for his students so cross-training should present you no problem there.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2005)

Go for both. Youll get great standing stuff and great grappling stuff. You're lucky.


----------



## Conrad87 (Aug 17, 2005)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> If youre training with Master Lloyd croosstrain from the start. He knows how to integrate things very well for his students so cross-training should present you no problem there.


Thanks for the advice..

I actually spoke with Master Lloyd yesterday and he told me without hesitation..to start with both and progress simultaneously...


----------



## still learning (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello, Have fun in your new training.  Lots of martial arts classes  today have different styles incorporate in their systems.  

 You did ask the right person...your teacher........Aloha


----------

